# Windows Home Server '08 on external HDD



## mackio (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok so i have an old desktop with around 512mb of ram. I would like to test out WHS but I can't because i only have a 55gb HDD (WHS requires at least 65gb).

Is it possible to install it onto my 1TB external HDD? (I know it is possible with XP but im not sure about WHS).

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I have found no article on the specific subject so far, but here is the best article on how to do it with XP, there may be some insight on how to do it for WHS, or possibly it is the same procedure for WHS.

http://www.ngine.de/index.jsp?pageid=4176

Please post back if you have success, and what worked.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

No I don't believe so. You can't even install WHS on a laptop because of the HAL requirements. But once you have WHS installed you can use the 1TB external drive as added Storage. I believe the system requirement is 80gb, but I could be wrong about that. I have it installed on a 120gb drive. Have you tried installing WHS with the Terrabyte drive attached to the system. It may pick it up and let you install it seeing the extra storage. But it has to install the initial OS on the main hard drive which I believe it needs 20GB's for that.

HD's are so cheap these days why not just drop a little money on a new one.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if you can force a HAL like you could in XP


----------



## mackio (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks very much for the answers

@Mumbodog - Thats a good idea, I have actually done the XP to USB install before so maybe it applies to WHS as well

@Squashman - Well im actually saving up to build a computer so I can't really afford to buy a HDD atm


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You are welcome.

Welcome to TSGF


----------



## mackio (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm i tried the xp on usb install method and it doesn't seem to make a difference, however there are actually 3 i386 folders on the WHS disc so ill try the other ones next.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I would be very surprised if you can get this installed on an external drive. I'd be even more surprised if you can do anything with it other than ooh and aah at it. It comes shipped with specific hardware, and you're trying to install it and run it in the most inhospitable environment.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I wouldn't worry to much about the hardware. It mostly uses Windows 2003 drivers. I have my Home Server running on an old Abit KT7A motherboard.


----------



## mackio (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh well, I have got it running at least. Had to use virtual box, give it only 256mb ram and install hamachi as I couldn't work out how to configure the network properly. I think ill just have to wait a few more weeks till i can afford a new HDD


----------



## Dsimms (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not take the drive out of the external box and install in the computer. You might need a Sata card is it is a newer drive.


----------

